# Looking for Voltex GT Wing Type 2 or Type 5 BNR32



## skitchbryant (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm looking for a Voltex GT Wing that's fitted for the R32 trunk/boot with the base mounts. I'm open to the Type 2 or Type 5, looking for 1700mm and 245mm height although I can work with whatever you have as long as the type and length are correct. I'm located in Utah so I'm hoping someone has one they are looking to offload.  I've attached a picture to let you know what i'm looking for. Thanks in advance.


----------

